# mucous around eyes



## brianator (Jun 30, 2011)

Hello folks:

I just purchased my first set of nigerian dwarfs, ages 8 weeks and 10 weeks and brought them home three days ago. I noticed yesterday that the kid had yellowish mucous collected around her nostrils... not excessive, but noticeable. Today, the mucous cleared around the nostrils, but I see that she has yellowish mucous collected around her eyes; it's not so excessive that she has any difficulty closing them and it is not on the eyeballs themselves, but I wouldn't expect it with a healthy goat.

I'll be taking her temperature shortly, but I don't know what to look out for, what to anticipate, or when to take her to a vet. So, for right now, my question is: (1) is it realistically possible that the kid's eyes would have this mucous around them _and _she will not need medical treatment? If this is something that will necessarily end with her needing medical treatment, I will just take her to a vet now and get it over with 

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Could be a cold...or allergies...get that temp and let us know what it reads....


----------



## brianator (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks. Temperature is 103.4. I think that's normal, right?

I just got these sweethearts... It would be great if there was a way to post pictures on here so I can share how cute they are!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
As Pam said allergies are a possibility if she has a fever then I would say infection.


----------



## brianator (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you for giving me your thoughts. There seems to be a delay as my posts must be approved first... I'm not sure if that is how it is for everyone or just newbies to the forum like me. 

As I mentioned, I got a reading of 103.4. I also notice that she is sneezing or coughing a bit... I couldn't tell the difference between a goat sneeze and a cough. I'm not sure how that changes the equation. Her eyes seem to be less goopy since this morning; now it just looks like the mucous is older. Just trying to decide whether to get her seen before the holiday weekend.


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe a bacterial infection? Also, flies can cause infections. (At least for horses but I read it can apply to goats too)


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I would think that it is a possible upper respiratory infection maybe Pnemonia and I would suggest antibiotics. If you do have a vet that you are going to use they can give you the meds. If you don't have a vet or want to get it yourself you do not need a prescription for LA-200 or Penecillin. 

Temp is on the high end but not horrible. 

You only have to get approved for posts at first then you are free to go after 25 posts.


----------



## brianator (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks. I also spoke with a vet on justanswer.com today who suggested it was an upper respiratory infection with an secondary bacterial infection. I set an appointment with a vet for tomorrow afternoon to get a final diagnosis. Now I'm just going to worry that she gets sicker between now and tomorrow :-( I'll come back this weekend to let you folks know how it turns out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes please keep us updated. Hoping for a quick full recovery.


----------



## brianator (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much, everyone. She was looking better today, but I took her to the vet and the diagnosis was an upper respiratory infection due to the stress of being weened and the new environment. He gave her an antibiotic shot for good measure, but it looks like everyone is going to be ok. Thank you so much!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:thumb: Glad she is doing better and went to the vet.


----------

